# Free Library of Philadelphia



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

Although my local library has a pretty good selection of K ebooks, I applied to the FLP to have an even bigger selection to choose from. They also have some books that aren't available at my library and vice versa. My question is...for those that have a card from there, how long did it take to arrive? It has been almost 4 weeks since I mailed the application.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I took me about 4 weeks to get mine--just got it a few days ago.  You should get it any day.  The website says three weeks, as I recall.

Betsy


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

That makes one of us who can get a wide selection of electronic boosk from the library.  My local library's slogan should be:

We have no electronic books in stock, ever.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ANYONE in the US can get a card to the Free Library of Philly. . . .

http://libwww.freelibrary.org/register/getcard1.cfm


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, I didn't realize they take that long now.  I got my Philly Library card about 1-1/2 yrs ago and I watched my bank account to see when the check cleared, once the check had cleared, I waited about another week, then I finally sent them an email about it.  They then sent me my library card number via email so I was able to go ahead and start using it, then my physical card arrived about a week later.  They are very responsive to emails.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jbcohen said:


> That makes one of us who can get a wide selection of electronic boosk from the library. My local library's slogan should be:
> 
> We have no electronic books in stock, ever.


jbc--

have you tried clicking on the option to show only available books at your library? I find it hard to believe that they have no ebooks available.

Betsy


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

I just checked, and my check cleared on the 7th. Since that was almost 2 weeks ago, hopefully it will arrive this week.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Wow, I didn't realize they take that long now. I got my Philly Library card about 1-1/2 yrs ago and I watched my bank account to see when the check cleared, once the check had cleared, I waited about another week, then I finally sent them an email about it. They then sent me my library card number via email so I was able to go ahead and start using it, then my physical card arrived about a week later. They are very responsive to emails.


It may be that there have been a surge in applications with the opening of library books to the Kindle.  Certainly the number of people who have posted about applying on KindleBoards alone would be a significant bump....

Betsy


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Is it worth the $35 annual fee?

My library does have several ebooks I'm interested in, but I'm not sure the processes are properly in place yet.  I haven't moved up a single space on any of the books in my wait list, and I've been on the wait list 3 weeks exactly.  Even with people holding onto the books for a full 2 weeks, I should have moved up 1 space, instead people have been added behind me but no forward motion on any of 7 books.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I think it is well worth the $35. The first year I joined it was only $15 but this year I paid $35 and was glad to. They have a very large and popular-book selection, and they add new books every Tuesday. They allow a 21 day check out, but even with that, I usually don't have to wait extremely long, because they have more than 1 copy of a lot of their books. I always return my books early and I think a lot of people do. http://freelibrary.lib.overdrive.com/B37166D6-B956-49FE-ABA2-F3548FDBA7B8/10/392/en/Default.htm I think you can browse the selection even if you aren't a member. On the first page, over on the right select ebooks, then select Date Added to Site.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note also that it is free for 65 or over...my husband applied for his and received it for free as he is really, really, really old.... 

Betsy


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Hmm,  I sent them an email asking for clarification on free card for Veterans and Active duty military.  Not sure if that was only for in-state vets - or if out-of-states vets can also take advantage of the offer.

As hubby is active duty, I may get him a card if it is free and then see if it's worth another $35 for me too~

Every book I'm interested in, FLP has and multiple copies too... so definitely considering it.


----------



## butchd5 (Oct 28, 2008)

I am a veteran and I received a free FLP card.   It took about 3 weeks.  I stated on my application that I served in the Army and the time period and I had no problems.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Note also that it is free for 65 or over...my husband applied for his and received it for free as he is really, really, really old....
> 
> Betsy


LOL Betsy, I'm not quite there yet, I'm just really old, not really, really, really. But I don't have much longer


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> LOL Betsy, I'm not quite there yet, I'm just really old, not really, really, really. But I don't have much longer


LOL, my comment was directed at just you, Patricia! Didn't mean to imply you might be eligible--and my hubby IS really, really, really, really old...but I like him. 

Betsy


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I mailed my application in a few days ago.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My card expired last week and I was debating on whether or not to renew it.. I think I'm going to give them a call since I'm a veteran to see if they can renew it over the phone or if I need to do a whole new application.


----------



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

I just checked the web page, and it's for residents of Philadelphia or residents of Pennsylvania who have an "Access PA" sticker only.

Not sure how they verify that though.



> You must be 18 or older to apply online.
> A Free Library card is available at no cost to anyone who lives, works, pays taxes, or goes to school in the City of Philadelphia. In addition, anyone who is 65 or older or who has a valid card with an Access PA sticker from another Pennsylvania library can obtain a Free Library card without charge. Veterans and members of the Armed Services can also obtain a Free Library card without charge.


I have a list of sites with free Ebooks: http://home.comcast.net/~chuckr69/kindle.htm#freeebooks


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

bulrush said:


> I just checked the web page, and it's for residents of Philadelphia or residents of Pennsylvania who have an "Access PA" sticker only.
> 
> Not sure how they verify that though.
> 
> I have a list of sites with free Ebooks: http://home.comcast.net/~chuckr69/kindle.htm#freeebooks


The veterans/military is for everybody whether you live in PA or not.. Doesn't matter if you have an access PA sticker or not.. I just got off the phone with them an hour or so ago.


----------



## agilepup (Sep 30, 2011)

I got my card within the week that I applied, but I have a card from a different library in PA.  I didn't have to pay, but I gladly would have.  The selection is fantastic and the wait times are not terribly long.  

Are there any other libraries that allow non-residents to pay for access?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

agilepup said:


> I got my card within the week that I applied, but I have a card from a different library in PA. I didn't have to pay, but I gladly would have. The selection is fantastic and the wait times are not terribly long.
> 
> Are there any other libraries that allow non-residents to pay for access?


Fairfax County, Virginia does. I think it's about $30 or so. Also, Orange County, Florida.. But it's $125 a year. Expensive, but worth it because they have over 21,000 Kindle books to choose from. One of the best selections in the country.


----------



## agilepup (Sep 30, 2011)

I'll take a look at those.  Thank you.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I must be lucky because I got mine in one week (I live in Arizona and am a veteran). I didn't realize that it expires. Do you get notified when it's time to renew?


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I just applied for a card for my DH as he is a Vet. this was the last page of the process:


> Thank you for your library card application!
> Your card should arrive in the mail in 5-10 business days.
> You will be asked for identification the first time you borrow materials with your new card.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As Heather said, and as Bulrush's post quoted, the FLP is free to residents AND senior citizens and veterans. Here's the link and the quote:

http://libwww.freelibrary.org/register/getcard1.cfm



> In addition, *anyone who is 65 or older* or who has a valid card with an Access PA sticker from another Pennsylvania library can obtain a Free Library card without charge. *Veterans and members of the Armed Services can also obtain a Free Library card without charge*.


You can get a registration form at the above link.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Flechette said:


> Hmm, I sent them an email asking for clarification on free card for Veterans and Active duty military. Not sure if that was only for in-state vets - or if out-of-states vets can also take advantage of the offer.
> 
> As hubby is active duty, I may get him a card if it is free and then see if it's worth another $35 for me too~
> 
> Every book I'm interested in, FLP has and multiple copies too... so definitely considering it.


Out of state. I applied for my husband's online. Why not share the card? You can have up to 10 books checked out at a time.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I just applied for a card for my DH as he is a Vet. this was the last page of the process:
> 
> Thank you for your library card application!
> Your card should arrive in the mail in 5-10 business days.
> You will be asked for identification the first time you borrow materials with your new card.


The identification part is only for people going to the library, not those using Overdrive.

And anyone who's a vet or over 65, and getting or renewing a card, you'll be able to do either by filling out the online form. I overlooked that when I got my husband's veteran's card - I could've kept my same number (and my wish list, which is gone now ). If you don't meet their criteria for a free card, you need to apply by mail so you can send the check.

For vets or those over 65, when you fill out the application online, on this page http://libwww.freelibrary.org/register/getcard1.cfm you can check either "New" or "Renew" - the next page you check one of these choices:

Please select one:
- I live, work, go to school, or pay taxes in the city of Philadelphia
- I am 65 years old or older
- I have an Access PA sticker from another Pennsylvania library
- I am a veteran or member of the Armed Services
- none of the above

Then you'll fill out name, address, etc - they'll mail the card to you with the number - you can choose your own password/PIN.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I had been thinking of getting a library card. I live out of state. Since my desktop died, I'll have to print out the form on my father's printer & send a $35.00 check. I wish I could do this online & use a credit card. Oh well. I am glad to hear good reviews.


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

Lizzarddance said:


> I must be lucky because I got mine in one week (I live in Arizona and am a veteran). I didn't realize that it expires. Do you get notified when it's time to renew?


I didn't. (My card just expired, I think -- there is a date written on my card, which I assume is the expiration date.)


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

KingAl said:


> I didn't. (My card just expired, I think -- there is a date written on my card, which I assume is the expiration date.)


I need to check my renewal date, it should be soon.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Out of state. I applied for my husband's online. Why not share the card? You can have up to 10 books checked out at a time.


Not sure how FLP works, but our NC library seems to link my library card to my Amazon acct, and therefore my Kindle. I figured all of them work the same way. So with FLP you could download books to 2 different kindles/amazon accts?

FLP did email and confirm what so many have already posted. Hubby gets a free card. I definitely over-thought that paragraph~


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

KingAl said:


> I didn't. (My card just expired, I think -- there is a date written on my card, which I assume is the expiration date.)


I didn't either. Just couldn't sign in one day. (Which reminds me - the site is down for checking out books on Sunday evenings, seems like I always get a notice that a book on hold has become available on Sunday afternoons!)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Flechette said:


> Not sure how FLP works, but our NC library seems to link my library card to my Amazon acct, and therefore my Kindle. I figured all of them work the same way. So with FLP you could download books to 2 different kindles/amazon accts?
> 
> FLP did email and confirm what so many have already posted. Hubby gets a free card. I definitely over-thought that paragraph~


The library card isn't linked to your Amazon account. You can use any Amazon account you want with your library card (and more than one for different books) But once a book is downloaded to an account, that book is tied to that account and can't be downloaded to another.

For example: I share my Orange County card with some friends.. We each kicked in some money to cover the $125 fee (5 of us). If friend "A" checks out a book, and downloads it to her account, I can't download it to mine (and neither can the other three).. So I wait until she's finished and check it out again if it's one I want to read. And if I download a book to my Amazon account, she can't get it on hers... But I CAN read it on all of the Kindles registered to my account... Considering we can check out 20 books at a time at O.C., and there are over 21,000 to choose from, it doesn't bug me at all. It's not often we want to check out the same book.

This is pretty much how they all work (only the number of books out at one time varies between the libraries.. Some are as low as 3 and some as high as 50 it at once. Yes, really.. 50 books, can you imagine? Most are around 10 though)


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

My local library only lets me check out 2 e-books at a time    and only for 14 days.  But I am glad they finally have e-books.  They didn't a year ago.


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

AHA!


The "problem" is that I stay logged into Amazon pretty much continuely - so when I go and check out a Kindle book from NC public library, as I'm already logged in Amazon, my account  automatically pulls up.  Which rather gave me the impression of linkage between my library card and Amazon acct  

I logged out of my amazon account, and then went looking at NCPL, checked out a book, and this time I had to log into an Amazon account, so now I can see where you'd have a choice of which account this is going to.

Okay shared FLP coming my way   


Thanks All!

FWIW  NC allows 4 books out with a 14 day lending period...
and I still say something is wonky with their software, I finally got one of the books I've had on hold for 3 weeks. Yesterday I was #19 of 25 with 1 copy for this book, this morning I've got the book and online catalog still shows only 1 copy    I guess 18 other people could all have cancelled their requests on the same day- but I just don't think it's likely.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the info., Heather! I am learning a lot.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

The last I read on the Philadelphia site is that they are now charging fees for people over 65 years of age from out of area.  For this month of October (Library Month), the fee is being waved for those of us over 65. I assume they are asking proof of age now?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have a citation for that, luvshihtzu? I searched the site and the 'Net and couldn't find anything. Perhaps it's a different library?

My husband applied for his FLP card in September and got it for free. This is what the website currently says (bolding and underlining mine):

http://libwww.freelibrary.org/register/getcard1.cfm



> A Free Library card is available at no cost to anyone who lives, works, pays taxes, or goes to school in the City of Philadelphia. *In addition, anyone who is 65 or older or who has a valid card with an Access PA sticker from another Pennsylvania library can obtain a Free Library card without charge*. Veterans and members of the Armed Services can also obtain a Free Library card without charge.


No mention of any special program this month; this is what it said last month, as far as I can remember.

The application form asked for the complete age, no other proof of age was asked. The form says: 
"Seniors (65+) Veterans and members of the Armed Forces also qualify for a free card."

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Betsy. . .it's said that every time I've looked. . . .which has been more often than just once this month. 

I'm debating applying as a veteran. . . . .


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I applied as a veteran. No real proof required, just my service number. I'm on my third book from them. I wonder, with the popularity of the Kindle if they'll be getting more copies of things. Sometimes hard to find anything recently published available.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

HappyGuy said:


> I applied as a veteran. No real proof required, just my service number. I'm on my third book from them. I wonder, with the popularity of the Kindle if they'll be getting more copies of things. Sometimes hard to find anything recently published available.


What service are you a veteran from? Each branch of service has a large e-book lending library available to retirees and veterans. The Navy has the largest with over 8,000 Kindle books. The Navy includes the Marines and Coast Guard. I didn't check out the Army but I'm sure they have one too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Well that was easy. My Philadelphia card expired about 10 days ago and I filled out the online application as a veteran on Tuesday. There was a spot to put in my expired card's number. I checked this morning and my card has already been reactivated... (and I didn't lose my place for the books I had on hold)


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Betsy,
I last looked at the out-of-area rules back at the very beginning of October for the FLP and at that time the rules were for out-of-area seniors to now be a $27 per year fee and $35 for out of area, under age 65.  My over age 65 year old neighbor then told me a few days later that the fees were waived for her for the month of October and they mentioned library month.

I assume that it was too confusing for everyone, so FLP changed the rules and then changed the sign-up pages on the card site.  I read the rules out loud to my husband at the time and I was wondering how many of the over 65 aged crowd would be keeping their membership with the library, if it was $27 per year. I hope everyone over 65 and those in the military get to keep their free out of area card sign-ups.  I'll recheck the rules in November and see what FLP posts then.  Their rules do change frequently.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm debating applying as a veteran. . . . .


As a civilian I recognize and respect the service of our military. I encourage you to apply as a veteran. You, and all other military, deserve the recognition.

I feel even stronger now after an Army medic, on leave from his third tour in Afghanistan, probably saved my life two months ago following a 150+ mph crash on my Ducati 1098S Tricolore superbike. Witnesses describe his actions as extraordinary. He even followed the helicopter 40 miles to coordinate with the trauma team, then rode home over 100 miles in the dark.

If for any reason you are uncomfortable applying as a vet, PM me your address and I will send you a check for your first year fee.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

This is what I found on the Free Library of Philadelphia site:

*You must be 18 or older to apply online. 
A Free Library card is available at no cost to anyone who lives, works, pays taxes, or goes to school in the City of Philadelphia. In addition, anyone who is 65 or older or who has a valid card with an Access PA sticker from another Pennsylvania library can obtain a Free Library card without charge. Veterans and members of the Armed Services can also obtain a Free Library card without charge.*

No mention of any other fees. If you do not qualify under these conditions, you pay a $35 out of area fee. I applied as being over 65 and was accepted with my card to follow in 5 working days. I live in San Diego, CA.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> Betsy,
> I last looked at the out-of-area rules back at the very beginning of October for the FLP and at that time the rules were for out-of-area seniors to now be a $27 per year fee and $35 for out of area, under age 65. My over age 65 year old neighbor then told me a few days later that the fees were waived for her for the month of October and they mentioned library month.
> 
> I assume that it was too confusing for everyone, so FLP changed the rules and then changed the sign-up pages on the card site. I read the rules out loud to my husband at the time and I was wondering how many of the over 65 aged crowd would be keeping their membership with the library, if it was $27 per year. I hope everyone over 65 and those in the military get to keep their free out of area card sign-ups. I'll recheck the rules in November and see what FLP posts then. Their rules do change frequently.


Luv,

It must have been for a very brief time...or prior to the time that I started checking. I've been checking regularly since the new Kindles were announced because of all the questions being asked. At least it is clearly free now! Everyone join who can, we can start a book klub. 

EDIT: The discussion made me curious, 'cause I knew I sent in to Philadelphia soon after the Kindle library book capability was announced in September. This was the post that made me apply, from Sep 23rd:


DreamWeaver said:


> For those of you who don't have access to Kindle library books locally, you might want to look into Free Library of Philadelphia. From their application form:
> 
> _If you live, work, go to school or own property in Philadelphia, you can get a card at no cost. If you have a card from another Pennsylvania Library, you may also qualify. Seniors (65+), veterans, and members of the Armed Services also qualify for a free card._
> 
> If you qualify for the free membership, you can apply online. Your card will arrive via mail in 5 to 10 business days. If you do not qualify for a free card, the cost is $35.


EDIT#2--September was National Get a Library Card Month, so maybe late in September they changed the rules? Is a puzzlement.... 

Betsy


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

Well...I'm still waiting for my card. Perhaps I'll get it today.    For those that already have one and had to pay a fee, can you renew online and pay the fee electronically?


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Tabby said:


> Well...I'm still waiting for my card. Perhaps I'll get it today.  For those that already have one and had to pay a fee, can you renew online and pay the fee electronically?


No, I just renewed about a month ago and I had to send in the form again with my check...and they told me to just write "renew card #" at the top of the form. They never sent me an email or anything when they renewed it either. I just tried my card again one day and it worked. So unless they change it, you will have to do it all by mail.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I did the same as Kindlegirl, I had to print the application, mail my check.  I wrote on the application that it was a renewal.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Wow, I didn't realize they take that long now. I got my Philly Library card about 1-1/2 yrs ago and I watched my bank account to see when the check cleared, once the check had cleared, I waited about another week, then I finally sent them an email about it. They then sent me my library card number via email so I was able to go ahead and start using it, then my physical card arrived about a week later. They are very responsive to emails.


Okay Patricia...I'm getting impatient and decided to try what worked for you. I have already emailed them and now know that my card was mailed on the 13th, but it still isn't here. Soooo, I just emailed them again with a request for my card number to be sent via email. Hopefully they will send it so that I can start borrowing and/or getting in line for books that have a waitlist.

Edited to Add: They just sent my number via email, but I don't think they really wanted to. The person that responded to my email made sure to point out that they were doing it as a courtesy and for me to imagine if everyone requested for their number to be sent via email. Geez, perhaps they shouldn't have sent it or perhaps they should give the option of getting your number via email or mailed card.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabby said:


> Edited to Add: They just sent my number via email, but I don't think they really wanted to. The person that responded to my email made sure to point out that they were doing it as a courtesy and for me to imagine if everyone requested for their number to be sent via email. Geez, perhaps they shouldn't have sent it or perhaps they should give the option of getting your number via email or mailed card.


They may be getting inundated. The Internet has a way of multiplying the effects of things....

Betsy


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They may be getting inundated. The Internet has a way of multiplying the effects of things....


I'm sure they are. I do appreciate that they allow nonresidents to get a card, even if there is a fee involved.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

They just cashed my check 2 days ago. I expect to wait quite a while I guess. I bet they were bombarded after the Kindle books where added to the system. 

I don't think I'll be emailing them after reading that response  

I guess it gets here when it gets here.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

If they receive too many "out of area" requests, they may change their policy and say you have to come in to pick up your card like many other libraries do. I requested by email a library card from the County of Los Angeles and was politely told I had to come in. They allow all California residents to use their overdrive system but the only hitch is that you have to appear in person at one of their libraries to apply for their card and present identification.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Alice Coyl said:


> If they receive too many "out of area" requests, they may change their policy and say you have to come in to pick up your card like many other libraries do. I requested by email a library card from the County of Los Angeles and was politely told I had to come in. They allow all California residents to use their overdrive system but the only hitch is that you have to appear in person at one of their libraries to apply for their card and present identification.


I was thinking about that when Kindle books became available. I mean to be honest, if I lived in Philadelphia, I don't think I would like it as much if anyone can get a card, even for a fee, as the wait times just get longer and longer. 
But then I am thinking if they just get 1000 out of area patrons, that is $35,000 a year for their library.


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I was thinking about that when Kindle books became available. I mean to be honest, if I lived in Philadelphia, I don't think I would like it as much if anyone can get a card, even for a fee, as the wait times just get longer and longer.
> But then I am thinking if they just get 1000 out of area patrons, that is $35,000 a year for their library.


1000 may actually be on the low end. The person that responded to my email stated that they process about 500 registrations a month! Hopefully they will use a good portion of that money to add more ebooks.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I was lowballing. If they have an average of 500 a month and assuming its all year like that, that is $210,000. They can add a lot of ebooks for that.  . 

I am though very curious how much a library has to pay for those licenses and if they buy per book, or package or how that works. Any librarian around that can enlighten us on that?


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Atunah said:


> But then I am thinking if they just get 1000 out of area patrons, that is $35,000 a year for their library.


Which, unfortunately, is just a small start for a budget. But every library can certainly use every dollar to which it has access.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Betsy, I agree, I didn't think October was actually Library Card month.  Maybe my neighbor didn't realize we had crossed over into October.  She had to call them to check on her card and maybe it was mailed back in September.  Will give her benefit of the doubt.

I hate to even mention it, but when I got my FLP free out-of-area, over age 65 card last year, I was given a card good for three years.  Not only that, but I got it within 10 days and was able to do everything on line.  I am just at the one year mark and am holding my breath to see if my card is canceled or not.  After them being so nice, I did send a big donation to them on their last fund drive.  More than I would have spent on a year's card, but I did earmark it for digital services.

Maybe everyone getting those free cards could make a donation of some amount to FLP when they have a fund drive to help keep the system going.  It worries me that we might be losing it, if they run out of money.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I found out something today that may interest the "veterans" here. The Navy Library overdrive system is only accessible to persons who are currently in the DEERS system and are connected to the U.S. Navy. Veterans who served years ago but are not disabled or retired evidentially are not eligible nor are other branches of the military such as the Air Force or Army. The Navy DEERS system covers the Navy, Marines and Coast Guard along with current civilian employees who are working on the bases.

If anyone knows anything different, please let us know.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Alice Coyl said:


> I found out something today that may interest the "veterans" here. The Navy Library overdrive system is only accessible to persons who are currently in the DEERS system and are connected to the U.S. Navy. Veterans who served years ago but are not disabled or retired evidentially are not eligible nor are other branches of the military such as the Air Force or Army. The Navy DEERS system covers the Navy, Marines and Coast Guard along with current civilian employees who are working on the bases.
> 
> If anyone knows anything different, please let us know.


My dad retired from the Navy in the mid 80's and he uses the Navy Overdrive system. I dont know if he's in the DEERS system, I can't remember. I signed him up myself, but I think there may have been an alternate way to set up that account as I wouldn't have known that number. My mom helped me set it up, it's possible she knew that number, but I don't think so.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I applied last night and it said 5-10 business days.  Free because I'm really old ~

Funny, I just assumed that I got an email from them, but I guess not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> My dad retired from the Navy in the mid 80's and he uses the Navy Overdrive system. I dont know if he's in the DEERS system, I can't remember. I signed him up myself, but I think there may have been an alternate way to set up that account as I wouldn't have known that number. My mom helped me set it up, it's possible she knew that number, but I don't think so.


If you're active or retired Navy, or spouse or other dependent of such, you're in DEERS. Or, to put it another way, if you have an active, retired, or dependent ID card. That's how I was able to register. Our adult son, however, would NOT be eligible. Though he would have been up until he graduated college and lost his "dependent" status.

For most people the number you'd need to enter to register is your SSN or maybe the sponsoring member's SSN.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> I hate to even mention it, but when I got my FLP free out-of-area, over age 65 card last year, I was given a card good for three years. Not only that, but I got it within 10 days and was able to do everything on line. I am just at the one year mark and am holding my breath to see if my card is canceled or not. After them being so nice, I did send a big donation to them on their last fund drive. More than I would have spent on a year's card, but I did earmark it for digital services.


How do you know it's good for three years? I don't see any expiration date on my husband's card...off to check his account now...

Betsy


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Betsy, 
They put the date on the back of my card at the bottom right.  Written in by hand on the same side of the card as the bar code.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm... Nothing on my husband's.  I guess we'll just have to see what happens. 

Betsy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I would think they make a good amount of money from the non-resident fees, which then allows them to add more books.  I know they add more ebooks every Tuesday and it's always a lot of new ones.  They add a lot more than my local library does.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It may be that they've decided that there's no need for an expiration date on on over 65 card.  

If you get a free one because you're in PA, well, you could move out of PA, and then they'd want you to pay to renew.  

But if you're getting it free because you're over 65, well. . . .you're kinda always going to be over 65. 

Unless, I guess, you're Benjamin Buttons.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But if you're getting it free because you're over 65, well. . . .you're kinda always going to be over 65.
> 
> Unless, I guess, you're Benjamin Buttons.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> Betsy,
> They put the date on the back of my card at the bottom right. Written in by hand on the same side of the card as the bar code.


I just pulled out my initial FLP card - hadn't looked at it in a while since the number is saved in my computer - and yep, there's the expiration date. The new one I got for my husband doesn't have an expiration date - I guess it's the same theory as Ann's for being over 65 - if you're a vet, you'll always be a vet.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

It says on the application you will be asked for ID the first time you use the card.  I haven't received mine yet, but how does this work online?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

LauraB said:


> It says on the application you will be asked for ID the first time you use the card. I haven't received mine yet, but how does this work online?


That's just for people in the local area. If you're a non-resident you don't have to do that. It'll work as soon as you receive it, just sign in with your account number and PIN.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The fact that they have to mail the card to you is considered proof of identity.

Betsy


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Thank you, everyone here is so helpful!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

LauraB said:


> It says on the application you will be asked for ID the first time you use the card. I haven't received mine yet, but how does this work online?


I didn't have to show anything. When I got my card I just went online and downloaded my first ebook. (I'm in the system as a veteran; live in FL.).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> I didn't have to show anything. When I got my card I just went online and downloaded my first ebook. (I'm in the system as a veteran; live in FL.).


Have you gotten your card for the Alachua County library in FL? Free eCard for Florida residents.
http://www.aclib.us/my-account/ecard


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

Just received my library card from Free Library of Philadelphia that I applied for one week ago today.  Excellent service!


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I currently only have access to e-books through my small local library.  The big city library will let me join for $30/$35 a year - Jan. to Jan.  So, if I paid right now I would have to repay in two months.  Waiting till Jan.  

So, how does FLP work?  From Application date to application date?  or Calendar year to calendar year?  

Thanks.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

TLM said:


> I currently only have access to e-books through my small local library. The big city library will let me join for $30/$35 a year - Jan. to Jan. So, if I paid right now I would have to repay in two months. Waiting till Jan.
> 
> So, how does FLP work? From Application date to application date? or Calendar year to calendar year?
> 
> Thanks.


It works from the date your card is issued. Mine expires in August every year.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks, Patricia


----------



## Evenshade (Aug 12, 2009)

Can someone give me a step by step on how to download a book and get it onto the Kindle?  Or point me in the right direction?  I'm waiting for my card but am wondering how it works.  I think I read somewhere that there was a button to click that says "Get for Kindle", but all I see on the ebook pages are the words "place a hold".  Where is the "Get for Kindle" button?  Thanks!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

There are 2 options basically. If you pick a book that is available right now, it will say place in cart. from there you click on checkout and then it gives you a button that says get Kindle book. Then it just opens a new window to Amazon and you get the get library book on the right. It looks just like when you buy a book at Amazon at that point. 

If you put a hold on your book, you will get an email when its available. Then you go into your holds in your library account and from there again you click get Kindle book. Then its the same procedure. 

The book will only be pushed over wifi. If you don't have wifi, after you got the book through the Amazon website, there is a link to put it on your computer and then you just transfer via USB.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Evenshade-

You have a KDX, right? So WiFi is not available to you...

*Finding a book.
*First, not all books at the library will be available for Kindle. If the book is available for Kindle, you will see that under the book. You can also click on "advanced search" or "digital media advanced search" near the top of the library page and set up a search to return just books available for Kindle.(On the advanced search page, select "Kindle Book" from the Format dropdown list.") You can also click on "only show titles with copies available."

*Checking the book out.
*Underneath the listing for books available, it should say "Kindle Book." To the right, it will either say "Place Hold" or "Add to cart" if the book is available. Click on "add to cart." You may either continue browsing or proceed to checkout. Click on "Proceed to Checkout" to checkout. You will be prompted for your library card and pin if you haven't logged in already. Confirm checkout. At that point it will say "Get for Kindle."

*Downloading the Library book.
*When you do click on "Get for Kindle," it will take you to Amazon. It will try to send the book to the last Amazon account used and a page "Get Your Public Library Loan" will appear. In the upper right, in a green box on my PC, it will allow you to use a different Amazon Account if you wish. It will also have a drop down list showing which Kindle to send it to, if you have multiple Kindles. Click on "Get library book." Since your KDX (if that's what you have) does not support WiFi, a page will appear that will say You can download the book and transfer the file from your computer via USB.

*Transferring to KDX
*Click on the "Download Now" button. If you are prompted to "Open" or "Save" the book, select "Save." The book will be saved to wherever your browser saves books. If you can't find it, look in your browser's menu, it should have a "Downloads" selection which will show you what you've downloaded and give you a chance to open the containing folder. The library book will look like any Kindle book and have the title as part of its filename

Connect your Kindle to your PC. If it gives you the option, open the device to look at the files. Then drag the library book to the folder on the Kindle called "documents." Once it is completed. eject the Kindle from your PC and voila! The book should be on your Kindle.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

I just received my Free Library of Philadelphia card. It does not have an expiration date.  I'm anxious to check the library out to see what Kindle books are available. I live in California so it is nice to have another source for books. It took less than 5 days from when I applied on line until I received the card.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll keep patiently waiting  . What I have been doing is making a list of the books I will put on hold or wishlist as soon as I get the card. There are many books I found there, that are not available on my local library. Its a long list already


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

I finally received my card. It was in today's mail. I was given the wrong info when I was told via email that it was mailed on the 13th. It has a postmark date of the 21st. Perhaps they were looking at the wrong account when they responded to my email. I'm just glad that it did finally get here. I'm going to keep a list to see how many books I get from each library (FLP & local library) for the next 6-12 months. That should tell me if it is worth renewing the FLP card next year. Good luck to those still waiting. Hopefully you won't have to wait too long.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabby said:


> I'm going to keep a list to see how many books I get from each library (FLP & local library) for the next 6-12 months. That should tell me if it is worth renewing the FLP card next year. Good luck to those still waiting. Hopefully you won't have to wait too long.


I did the same thing, but I was looking to see how long it took to pay for the Nook I'd bought so I could access library books. It did. Don't remember how long it took since I lost my spreadsheet in a computer crash. But it did pay for it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I am still waiting. It's okay. I know it will take time. I was able to get an eCard online to a MA library, but my library card is only good for 3 years. Then, I'd have to go out of town to get a physical library card. Most likely that won't happen. I still haven't even gotten to my local library to get a card. I hope in the future that libraries will let us get an ecard online or mail a check in, like the Free Library of Philadelphia. Maybe there is a reason why we can't do this. Don't know.


----------



## Evenshade (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for your help Atunah and Betsy!  I'll come back to your instructions when the card arrives.  I didn't see any books that had the option "place in cart", so I'm guessing there is a waiting list for the titles that have the "place on hold" option only?  I think you cleared it up for me!


----------



## Evenshade (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, Betsy...to answer your question, I do have the KDX, but also the K3 that has wi-fi.  Thanks again!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Evenshade said:


> Thanks so much for your help Atunah and Betsy! I'll come back to your instructions when the card arrives. I didn't see any books that had the option "place in cart", so I'm guessing there is a waiting list for the titles that have the "place on hold" option only? I think you cleared it up for me!


That's correct, if it only has "Place on Hold" it has a wait. When you do the advanced search, or if you are just browsing, there is an option to check "Show available books only" if you want to find something to check out right away, use that for your first pass...

Here's what it looks like if you click on "Search" (magnifying glass) in the top menu bar. You can click on the check box for "Show only available books" and then put in your search term--author or title or keyword.










And here's what you get if you click on "advanced search" and then the places to select Kindle books and available books:









Betsy


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I got my card today also.  Haven't had a chance to look through the collection yet...


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I printed out the app and was all excited to join but then I started looking and comparing.  Houston's selection of Kindle books is almost as large 6,200+ v. FLP's 6,700+.  And most of the books I want have a waiting list at FLP too.    Guess I'll stick with what I have for free, eh?  FLP is a great thing for those who don't have access to a decent selection of Kindle books through their local library.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As a reminder:  Military active duty, retirees, and their dependents can access the service libraries.  

I joined the Navy one as a dependent (DH is retired Navy).  They have a HUGE selection.  I check the local library first but if there's a wait there I check the Navy one and there usually isn't.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vicki G. said:


> I printed out the app and was all excited to join but then I started looking and comparing. Houston's selection of Kindle books is almost as large 6,200+ v. FLP's 6,700+. And most of the books I want have a waiting list at FLP too.  Guess I'll stick with what I have for free, eh? FLP is a great thing for those who don't have access to a decent selection of Kindle books through their local library.


It's also good to have a choice. FLP sometimes has books I can't get at my other libraries. I love having a choice... That's probably why I have cards from 7 different libraries. I can almost always find what I'm looking for.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My public library is smaller than my home. They do have 12 computers for internet access, but no e-books of any kind, and less than 20 music CDs. They do have a fairly decent selection of about 100 books on CD. I rarely go to our library.. like 4 times in the seven years we have lived in our town.

I can get a card at the library in the town where I go to college. Students don't have to be residents, and they have ebooks available through:
http://www.ntexlibrariesonthego.org


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Luvmy4brats said:


> It's also good to have a choice. FLP sometimes has books I can't get at my other libraries. I love having a choice... That's probably why I have cards from 7 different libraries. I can almost always find what I'm looking for.


This is true, Heather. Maybe I should reconsider??


----------



## Evenshade (Aug 12, 2009)

Thank you, Betsy, for all the great information.  Kindle boards are the best!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let us know if you have any more problems!

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Got my card today. My name and the expiry date is hand written on it. By that I can assume they received my letter on October 14th, as that is the expiry date and the check was cashed on the 19th and today I got the card. So about 2 weeks total. Very nice. 
I am drooling over the nice cursive handwriting on the letter and on the card. Its so nice to see some people still write like that. It looks so regal.  

I signed in without any problems using the pin I put on the application and I have added the list of books I made, into my wishlist so I can pick them out one by one based on the wait time. Have to spread it out so going for the longer wait times first. 

For me this is a backup to my local library. I go there first and if they don't have it but FLP does, its nice to have that option. Their selection is different in the genre I like reading and a bit larger. 

Now if I could just have a few extra hours in a day so I can read all these books I just must read. Must read all books.


----------



## lori_piper (Oct 7, 2010)

My husband's came yesterday. It had his name written on it, but no expiry date. He's a vet, and I wonder if that had something to do with it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm thinking Ann is right, as much as that pains me to admit, and if the basis for your membership is "senior citizen" or "veteran" those are unchangeable statuses, and so no expiration date.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

My card arrived today.. no expiry date.

Two holds and found one to download.  Easy once you find the book.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm thinking Ann is right, as much as that pains me to admit, and if the basis for your membership is "senior citizen" or "veteran" those are unchangeable statuses, and so no expiration date.
> 
> Betsy


LOL Betsy, unfortunately once we're a senior citizen, there's no going back!


----------

